# Best sport for GSD other than the protection stuff??



## vhrocks323 (Apr 6, 2011)

My little Orion is only about 7 weeks old or so, but when he gets older i'm very interested in putting him through some type of sport. I'm thinking of even competing with him. However, i'm not really a fan of the protection sports, and i know GSD are quite good at those. What do you think is the best sport for them outside of that? Is it pretty much an "anything goes" attitude, as in, do i just enroll him in whatever sport i think would be fun? I've looked at agility, obedience, flyball, frisbee, and the water jumping one. I'd really like to do obedience and something else...something a little more active. My parents have owned 2 Australian Shepherds, and i loved doing frisbee tosses with them, but i'm not sure if GSD are built for that kind of sport. Not to mention, my boy is going to get big and i'm not sure if i could handle the cool tricks like him jumping off my back! LOL :laugh: 

So anyway, i'm just really curious to see what you guys suggest. I've always wanted to go really far with training with a dog, but i havent had the opportunity. Now that my bf and i have our own puppy i want to make sure i do it this time 

By the way, have any of you heard of dog dancing or seen it? It's absolutely amazing!!! I love it so much! Watch this!! 






Also, if you guys figure out what would be the best sport, i have to make sure there are areas around Austin\San Marcos\San Antonio area to train my dog. San Antonio is kind of stretching it though..it's an hour away


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's whatever you and your dog like doing. There's so many sports to choose from, as you have mentioned, so try some out and see how they fit the two of you.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I would recommend trying them all out  

Madix has been trained in agility, rally, dock jumping, flyball and Schutzhund - all three phases so tracking, obedience and protection. He might give lure coursing a shot this summer too. He excels at every single one. Enough to be competitive at least - not saying we're going to be beating world records or anything. However, for me, it's all about versatility and being able to do them more than being the best. I like variety  I started him as a baby right off the bat in everything but Schutzhund - that we started around 1.5 years old (he'll be 2 next month). He would probably be great at frisbee but I suck at throwing and I'm not too interested in that anyway - but I have a packed schedule with all of the things I am already doing!


----------



## vhrocks323 (Apr 6, 2011)

FG167 said:


> I would recommend trying them all out
> 
> Madix has been trained in agility, rally, dock jumping, flyball and Schutzhund - all three phases so tracking, obedience and protection. He might give lure coursing a shot this summer too. He excels at every single one. Enough to be competitive at least - not saying we're going to be beating world records or anything. However, for me, it's all about versatility and being able to do them more than being the best. I like variety  I started him as a baby right off the bat in everything but Schutzhund - that we started around 1.5 years old (he'll be 2 next month). He would probably be great at frisbee but I suck at throwing and I'm not too interested in that anyway - but I have a packed schedule with all of the things I am already doing!


Wow, that's impressive! Do you have an age recommendation to start them with? It seems like he's a bit too young at the moment. I've already been starting him with the basics though..i'm pretty sure he's got "sit" down already.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

vhrocks323 said:


> Wow, that's impressive! Do you have an age recommendation to start them with? It seems like he's a bit too young at the moment. I've already been starting him with the basics though..i'm pretty sure he's got "sit" down already.


The courses I enrolled in for all the sports were geared towards "puppies" so agility "jumps" were about 2 inches high lol. I started him in agility (which was the first sport we started) at about 4 months old. Everything else was at least tried once by 6 months (except Schutzhund). Training for the box was imprinted from 6 months to 10 months and then stopped until about 16 months and he remembered it perfectly. I always try to get them on and in everything very young so it's at least familiar when we can more seriously start training. 

But, my pup was very focused and able to stay focused through an entire hour easily. Very toy and treat motivated and very mature at a very young age. He has always been a very serious dog about training.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What they said. It really depends on the dog and what interests both of you. 

BTW, here's another dog dancing video that's even better. 






And probably the most viewed one ever:


----------



## vhrocks323 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aww both of those videos were too cute!! I'd really like to eventually get Orion to do that with me but i have noo idea where a "dog dancing" class would be! Aside from that, i don't have the first clue myself how to train them to do something that elaborate.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Sometimes I think when someones obedience is really good it is almost like they are dancing


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You all crazy... there's only AGILITY!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh and I have been taking herding lessons for the past few months and we love it!! Since you're in TX too, there may be a trainer near you


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> And probably the most viewed one ever:
> 
> YouTube - Carolyn Scott & Rookie


In my quest to figure out what would be best for both Bailey and I, I stumbled on this and I'm crying from enjoying it so much! How awesome! Just HOW do you train for this? Now THIS dog dance thing is a sport I could completely and totally get into... wonder if Bails would feel the same way?!!

Super fun, love, love, love it. :laugh:


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

OK, how can you not smile when watching that video?! LOVE IT!


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

OH MY! The Thriller Dog dance is too cute!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

> .You all crazy... there's only AGILITY!!!


I knew she would say that!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Guardyan said:


> I knew she would say that!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hooray for agility!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You all crazy... there's only AGILITY!!!


She's right of course! Agility all the way!

I will say though- I've come to sincerely believe that beyond the dog being physically capable and mentally interested- it is SO MUCH MORE about you as the trainer. Do you make the training fun? Do you make the training captivating? Do you keep your sessions short, concise, and focused? Are you consistently willing to train, or will you be a bum sitting on your bum all night? When you train, train hard, fast, and fun. You'll get a dog that not only excels at what they do, but enjoys doing it as well.

(But just to reiterate- agility is definitely the best...) :rofl:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

chelle said:


> In my quest to figure out what would be best for both Bailey and I, I stumbled on this and I'm crying from enjoying it so much! How awesome! Just HOW do you train for this? Now THIS dog dance thing is a sport I could completely and totally get into... wonder if Bails would feel the same way?!!
> 
> Super fun, love, love, love it. :laugh:


It's called Freestyle, so you just have to look for classes.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It's called Freestyle, so you just have to look for classes.


I will. That looks like the single coolest thing to do ever. Granted I love to dance. My bf steps all over my feet.  To get my dog to DANCE with me? Yeah, that's heaven on earth to my way of thinking.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

My guys love agility, but they all have their own favorite activities. Gavin does full body puppy wiggles when we go herding. Helki goes bonkers for lure coursing and Zen loves bitework best. 

You never know if you (or your pup) will like something unless you try!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Rumi & I take freestyle & treiball classes. I was getting bored of standard obedience stuff. And if I was bored, what was the dog thinking. The trainers that teach freestyle & treiball make the classes fun, Fun, FUN! Freestyle is quite challenging as it gets you & your dog to move in non-linear motions which is quite the challenge for both of us. I don’t think we’ll ever be good enough to compete or do demonstrations as I’m not that good of a trainer & klutzy. But its still fun to work w/ her in a stimulating & engaging activity.


----------

